# Woody's Tackle is heading for Tennessee



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Yelp! I'm going to Tennessee in about one week on the 15Th of Dec.Sorry this will be a one way ride,but I will keep in touch with all my friends on the web.I will miss all my fishing friends and readers.Thank you all for allowing me to be your friend..................woody


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

you'll be missed woody,tho dem perch in the river are gonna dang happy in the spring,hope this aint to a trip to waste away yer golden years,lotsa fish in dem tennessee hills


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Those spinning rigs will work just fine in the rivers and lakes of Tennessee.
What are we going to do when the Perch over run the bay in a few years because you don't keep em thinned out anymore?


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

I really am going to miss your posts Woody. Thanks again for all the posts.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Well Woody I would have liked to meet you. always enjoyed your perch fishing reports. Have a safe trip and post some TN fishing reports on here. I don't think anyone would mind hearing from you from time to time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

markedwards said:


> Well Woody I would have liked to meet you. always enjoyed your perch fishing reports. Have a safe trip and post some TN fishing reports on here. I don't think anyone would mind hearing from you from time to time.



I second that. Good luck and have a safe tip.


----------



## jma321 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would have loved to meet you your spinner baits caught me many different fish and of course many many perch you will be missed and will always be a MD fishing tackle legend!


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks you my friends I will miss all of you and the tackle stores told me I better ship my tackle to them.I will keep on posting some pictures of fish and new tackle.So Thanks again....................woody


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Good luck with the move and keep us updated on the the how the Tennessee fish like your lures.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Have a safe trip to Tennessee Woody! You put me on my biggest perch ever (a citation 13.5 inches) thanks soo much and from taking exactly what u taught me i put my best friend on a 14.5 inch perch he caught off a kayak along with endless dink rock perch and some pickeral. Thanks bud!


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Sure sorry to see ya go WOODY. Wish I could have made another trip out with ya, but I'm more than sure that local Tennesse fishermen are waitin on your arrival. :fishing: You got a lot of lessons to teach, and I sure learned a lot from going out with ya. Take great care and stay in touch.
Everett


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure going to miss that big old cowboy hat at the spring fling.

Take Care and have fun in Tennessee.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Sure gonna miss your reports from the Severn!
GB


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Woody, I visit a couple of sites that you post regularly on & always enjoyed your reports & stories. I hope that won't change. Wish you the very best with the move!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Best of luck in good old tennessee.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I made it to Tennessee alright, but I need a TN lic to get my fishing lic.I have gone to the DMV two times to get my driver lic changed over to a TN lic because I didn't have 2 paper with my new address on them and now I didn't pass the eye test.Now I must wait till my new glasses come in so I can pass the eye test and get the TN driver lic to get the fishing lic so I can go fishing in my new bass boat.I now live 2 blocks from Old Hickory Lake an can't wait to start fishin.The weather will be in the 60's and 70's this week and can't go fishing just watch people fish....................woody:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

To survive in Tenn you will need a couple of things,,, hang a 12 gau shotgun from your back window, learn how to say "I love GRITS" and mean it, the proper way to say Ya'll, know the difference between Yankey and Damn Yankey (yankiee is someone that lives up there and Damn yankiee moves South) and there is lots more but no need in hurtn your head to early.

If ya need further help Bubba Hoe is a trainer and knows just about all the top tricks (heard he is da best at dippen and spitten with-out gettn it on your Sunday goen to meetn cloths)


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Woody just get a ten day non-resident lic.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I got my fishing lic and my new toy..................woody


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck in Tennesee. That's one sweet lookin boat. I have been considering one of them too. One question for you. Did you leave Any White perch for the rest of us to catch? :fishing:


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Woody now that you are in TN what is the best way to get some of your spinners? My dad wants some more for this upcoming season.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Shooter said:


> . . . .If ya need further help Bubba Hoe is a trainer and knows just about all the top tricks (heard he is da best at dippen and spitten with-out gettn it on your Sunday goen to meetn cloths)


Now if I can only outdip and outspit some of Shooter's squatch women, I'll have it made. That one hairiest squatchy of his can put two cans of Skoal between her cheek and gum and you can't even tell it. That's can and all. Reminds me of those old Walt Garrison commercials. You sure can pick em, papaw! HA

Woody, I hope TN is good to you, buddy. Good luck.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

You can still get my spinner baits at Clydes,Fishbones,All about in Glen Burnie,Marty's,Anglers,Tockerman's or me when I get setup..............woody


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Woody, 

Let me know when you get set and making lures again. I want to stock up for the season. My little girl wears out your spinnerbaits, her and I were going through our tackle last week and she commented that we need to get more of Woody's lures.

Thanks
John


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes, please let us know when you are back in operation so we can skip the middle guys


----------



## dd764 (Mar 10, 2013)

Woody, it was nice meeting you at Lock 3 park Friday here in Hendersonville, TN. Welcome to our city here on the Old Hickory Lake. I'll be in touch with you. John the kayaker.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Take good care of him for us. He's good people.

Grab as many of his spinners as you can, and keep them a secret as long as you can there.
Once word gets out, you won't be able to find them.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm all setup and tying spinner baits and if you are ready for some perch Beechwood park and Belle grove ponds.Minnows and grass shrimp best bait on a 1/64oz jig under a float about 3',for Beechwood park.For Belle grove ponds the same bait but use a slip float with a bobber stopper set at 6' to 8'.Here in Tennessee the fish are in 22' to 65' until the water temp gets around 60 deg then they move in to shallower waters for pre-spawn.Right now there is so many threadfin shad 2" long that the fish are hard to catch and the water temp is around 38 deg.So if you need some spinner baits leave me a private message and I will get back with you on how much and where to send it........................woody


----------

